# What helmet???



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

I have all my gear set up expect my helmet. 

any suggestions????
vents/no vents?
goggles fogging up an issue?
(I would like ones that are nice and warm since I got a nice buzz cut  )


----------



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

what goggles did you get? Personally I have a smith goggle/helmet combo and it is awesome...make sure to get an audio helmet if you like your tunes


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a smith Maze helmet and i like it, its not huge on vents but i like it. I have a Sandbox certified brainbucket in the mail atm cause i bumped my head with my Maze and they say it is a one time use type of thing so im replacing it.

I normally get cold easily so i don't really like any vents, so it guess it depends on the person, and i never had an issue with my electric EG 1 goggles fogging up ever.

The EG1 fits perfect with the Maze, no gaper gap or anything.


----------



## wasaskier (Jan 27, 2010)

Definitley vents unless you want to roast. I sport Smith Variant (no brim). It has the vent slider to adjust the air flow which is pretty neat.

BTW, supposedly the brim version works a little better with googles, but I almost never use gogles anyway


----------



## Roundabout136 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've got the Smith Hustle. It's great. It has vents you can open and close, it's compatable with the headphones, and it's got the adjustability in the back.

The adjustable strap in the back is definately worth it IMO. I'm very happy with my purchase. Never again will I ride w/o a helmet.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Bern makes great helmets, super comfortable and low-profile design,(so you look less like an egghead). I've got a Bern Watts which has vents in it, but also has a little foam insert that blocks the top vents, which is nice.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

+1 for the Smith Variant. I love my helmet! It's super warm, it has adjustable vents if you get to warm, and it has tunes built in. I have used Oakley A-Frames and some old Scott's with it. Neither had any issues.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

twin89 said:


> I have a smith Maze helmet and i like it, its not huge on vents but i like it. I have a Sandbox certified brainbucket in the mail atm cause i bumped my head with my Maze and they say it is a one time use type of thing so im replacing it.
> 
> I normally get cold easily so i don't really like any vents, so it guess it depends on the person, and i never had an issue with my electric EG 1 goggles fogging up ever.
> 
> The EG1 fits perfect with the Maze, no gaper gap or anything.


wait if you hit your head you have to replace the helmet? ...uh ohh


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The general rule is that you have a big impact while you're wearing the helmet, then it shouldn't be trusted to offer you complete protection again. This does not include lesser impacts like dropping the helmet on the floor or bumping into the door frame as you walk through it.

This also only really applies to single use helmets that have a compressed styrofoam core. Other helmets (like my Protec classic) use sponge-type foam and a thicker plastic shell and can take multiple impacts without losing the ability to protect your head (unless you damage the shell)


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess that means I should replace mine /:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Replace it if its cracked or the foam has compressed in an area. Else, you are overdoing it. A fall on some ice aint gonna kill your helmet. 

That said, I got a Bern and it does look hella stylish. It hard enough for me! And I have had 5 concussions I know what I'm gonna wear or not.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

I have Anon realm, should I get Red so it matches? or try it on in the store 2 see the fits?



FlipsideJohn said:


> wait if you hit your head you have to replace the helmet? ...uh ohh


lol


mickyg said:


> what goggles did you get? Personally I have a smith goggle/helmet combo and it is awesome...make sure to get an audio helmet if you like your tunes


anon realm, I do want to listen 2 music wondering if anyone just uses an ipod or mp3 player instead of having it built in?


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

i think by audio helmet he meant one that has speakers built in the ear pieces...not one that has a built in mp3

so yeah, everyone uses an mp3 or ipod but some people just use regular ear buds and tuck them under the ear piece whereas others pay extra for audio-equipped helmets that have the speakers in the ear pieces


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

PiKiT said:


> I have Anon realm, should I get Red so it matches? or try it on in the store 2 see the fits?
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


I really don't think any helmets have a built in MP3 player, they have built in speakers however that you can plug the MP3 player into. If it had a built in MP3 player, the helmet would be exorbitantly expensive and the MP3 player would likely be a piece of crap that would be really hard to get music on.


----------



## Keymer (Dec 18, 2010)

I really like K2 Helmets.
Mine is very comfortable and light and safe. 
The K2 Rant is a good helmet that has a decent price.
I ahve the K2 RIVAL which is slightly more comfortable and warm.

I can vouch for their helmets!


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I just got the Smith Maze. I originally purchased the RED Trace II. The trace was just way to big and bulky. I tried the smith and it fit nice. took it up to the mountain the next day and just tucked my ear buds in, added my Anon goggles, everything fit and worked out great. It has vents, but I stayed warm and comfy the whole day. This was also a mask day!


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> i think by audio helmet he meant one that has speakers built in the ear pieces...not one that has a built in mp3
> 
> so yeah, everyone uses an mp3 or ipod but some people just use regular ear buds and tuck them under the ear piece whereas others pay extra for audio-equipped helmets that have the speakers in the ear pieces





HoboMaster said:


> I really don't think any helmets have a built in MP3 player, they have built in speakers however that you can plug the MP3 player into. If it had a built in MP3 player, the helmet would be exorbitantly expensive and the MP3 player would likely be a piece of crap that would be really hard to get music on.


yeah I know there is not built in MP3 in them, but I was wondering who here just uses normal head phones under the helmet 

I'm not a big fan of smith 2 goggles broken by them so I am staying away from them.


----------



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, I meant the speakers inside the ear pieces. I have a Smith Maze audio and it is really good, the helmet is light and if the chin strap is nice and tight you can get surprisingly good bass through the speakers. Together with my Smith IO's its an unbeatable combination


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i'll be the first to vouch for giro. i've got the encore 2 helmet and it is the most comfortable helmet i've owned or tried on. i've tried giro shiv, smith maze, variant and a few RED and bern domes and the encore 2 the most comfy by far. my crowbars also fit great with it. 
only one flaw is that smaller goggles (spy soldier/zed, anons and most smith) don't fit as well with the helmet.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> If it had a built in MP3 player, the helmet would be exorbitantly expensive and the MP3 player would likely be a piece of crap that would be really hard to get music on.


Not really. A flat battery like a cellphone one is really light. A MP3 chip doesn't really differ much in sound quality, and the amp section is built into the chip these days. All you would need is a big on/off/forward/backwards button and a litte hatch for sd cards that is sealed against the water via a rubber gasket. 

I mean, audio is gay anyhow, but hey everyone to their own. If you are "selcting playlists" you aren't riding hard enough.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

How is music while your snowboarding gay? I snowboard WAY better with it on because it helps block out the half of my brain that's trying to make me worry about everything and it gives me motivation to ride harder. I ride much harder with music while mountain and road biking as well.

Hiking I don't listen to music since hiking is more of a nature thing.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

They make mp3 players that are the same size and shape as flash drives. They break far easier than more robust mp3 players do, though... so it is probably better to have a system where you can hook up whatever kind of audio source you want (phone, mp3 player, radio, psp, tablet, cassette tape walkman, etc.)


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Keymer said:


> I really like K2 Helmets.
> Mine is very comfortable and light and safe.
> The K2 Rant is a good helmet that has a decent price.
> I ahve the K2 RIVAL which is slightly more comfortable and warm.
> ...


I can vouch for K2 as well. I have a K2 Clutch Pro which has audio capabilities. The inside is super soft and super warm, but it still have vents. I love the thing!


----------

